# Help id tricycle frame and scooter



## Overhauler (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the tricycle frame might be a Columbia , and I don't have a clue on the kick scooter ( looks to be all there but the drop stand ). Is there any value in these two items ? 
 Thanks Lee


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 4, 2014)

That style tricycle frame with the three frame members converging with the rear axle was used by Columbia from the mid 1920's through the early 30's. Not much value in the condition it is in. I've picked them up in better condition with all the wheels and handlebars for less than $100.


----------



## bike (Mar 4, 2014)

*Ill pay shipping on your scrap*

as long as the strategically placed motorbike tank is included!


----------



## jkent (Mar 4, 2014)

bike said:


> as long as the* strategically *placed motorbike tank is included!




I know right....... Like some kind of teaser


----------



## bike (Mar 4, 2014)

*Kelly bars too*



jkent said:


> I know right....... Like some kind of teaser




though I would not have to state...what else is lurking?


----------



## KiloJuliet (Mar 4, 2014)

Is this a Columbia also? We have had it in building for a while and was getting ready to restore it. It is one heavy little tricycle, if a kid rode this around they would have legs like tree trunks!


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah I went a couple weeks ago to pick up the tank and the guy had these other items he was offering me but I thought he was a little high on the crusty items , so I took pics so I could present them here and get some educated information . Thanks Mr Columbia on the trike info . So I guess the scooter isn't worth much either ? Also what would be a fare price on the Kelly bars with stem in this condition ? Then he had a b/w pee wee herman photo standing on his bike that I just kind of over looked .
 Thanks for any and all info , Lee


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 4, 2014)

KiloJuliet said:


> Is this a Columbia also? We have had it in building for a while and was getting ready to restore it. It is one heavy little tricycle, if a kid rode this around they would have legs like tree trunks!




Possibly...though hard to tell without the head badge. Gendron and American National also made some of their tricycles of that period with a similar style frame...probably other makers did too.

Dave


----------



## KiloJuliet (Mar 5, 2014)

Dave,
Thanks for the info, you pointed me in the right direction and I found this on Tricycle Fetish.

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/96hghnghgh.JPG

It is the No 90 with the 12" front wheel and 8" rear wheel.

Kin


----------

